# Help Need Member in N. GA (Lumpkin)



## msdins (Nov 29, 2005)

I found out yesterday that I was the high bidder on 120 acres in Lumpkin from Temple Inland. I know it is late in the season but I hate to give the land up because it is so close to home. The dues will depend on how many are interested. If you are interested let me know and I will give you the details on the land.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 29, 2005)

i may be interested....what are the details?


----------



## bleat (Nov 29, 2005)

Where at in Lumpkin?


----------



## satchmo (Nov 29, 2005)

*jump on it*



			
				msdins said:
			
		

> I found out yesterday that I was the high bidder on 120 acres in Lumpkin from Temple Inland. I know it is late in the season but I hate to give the land up because it is so close to home. The dues will depend on how many are interested. If you are interested let me know and I will give you the details on the land.


Man you need to jump on that land and hold on to it. Even if it means you have to sell a kidney to pay for it.. You'll sign a three year agreement with temple so you know you'll have it for that long and you'll allways have first dibbs after that. It's getting harder to get.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 29, 2005)

MS,
I sent you a PM.


----------



## CMG Hunter (Nov 29, 2005)

*Lumpkin Lease*

..
Check your pm.   ****ER


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 29, 2005)

I Sent You A Pm As Well.


----------



## msdins (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok fellas all PM's answered.


----------



## hunterb (Nov 29, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## REB (Nov 29, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## RGRJN (Nov 29, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## msdins (Nov 30, 2005)

All PM's answered


----------



## CMG Hunter (Nov 30, 2005)

*Lumpkin Lease*

Check pm.

             thanks


----------



## msdins (Dec 1, 2005)

I personally am not going to take this land b/c I think it will be SEVERAL years before it is worth hunting but if there is enough of you that want it I will take it from Temple and let you have it. The lease is 11.50 an acre plus .20 they charge and acre for insurance and a 65 dollar administrative fee so that comes to 1469 est. I apologize for posting anything about this before looking at it closer but I was so excited about finally winning on of the bids I couldn't stand it. 

I went out and walked the entire property yesterday and out of 120 acres I would venture to say that not even 10 of them are huntable. I also found out that 2 of the neighbors openly hunt the place and do not feel there isnt any reason why they shouldnt. They have even built stands on one of the only sections of hardwoods. The other 110 acres cosists of pines that are basically inaccessable because of the briars and arent tall enough to see through anyway. Out of the entire property I only saw maybe 25 sets of deer tracks and 50 sets of dogs tracks.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 1, 2005)

Thats The Trouble Out That Way. Bad Neighborhood.
I'm Not Interested Anymore.
Thanks For Your Time Though
Dana


----------



## msdins (Dec 1, 2005)

yeah there was some bad blood between 2 of the neighbors for sure. I dont want to tell another mans business so I will leave it at that.


----------



## REB (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for your efforts, if you find anything else please let me know.

REB.


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 2, 2005)

*Temple*

I'm interested, I had land leased from Temple for 2 tracts last year, one in carrollton & other in cherokee.
I took acouple of nice bucks on carrollton tract.
I moved and bought a house in ellijay on cartecay river, though now I have no place to hunt except wma etc..
I hate to hunt on public land.
I can hunt on my land 8 whole acres by my house, just bow, I am limited on that due to its sorta a hush hush in my covenants..
Temple treats you good, they even will put a gate up for free, you just ask..you purchase the lock...
whats the hardwood/pine growth ratio?
water??
this is close to me so we could have a sweet spot next year, I like the fact you can hunt year round on Temple, small game, bird etc...
Let me know.
Garrett


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 2, 2005)

*uh oh, I read further down*

I just read down, I definately am not interested, when the locals are hunting the land because they have always and WONT stop, then it aint worth it..
If you cant control the land, you ocant control the game kill.
thx anyway


----------



## msdins (Dec 2, 2005)

*My thoughts too.*



			
				MossyOak said:
			
		

> I just read down, I definately am not interested, when the locals are hunting the land because they have always and WONT stop, then it aint worth it..
> If you cant control the land, you ocant control the game kill.
> thx anyway



The more I found out the less and less interested I was...


----------



## hunterb (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity though, we had a temple lease last yr in Haralson.....and the locals who had hunted it forever....wouldnt stop ...ran them off time and time again...then they would have wives dropping them off so no vehicles were there...thanks again for the opportunity


----------

